# Accent tile placement?



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

It's taken us a year but I think my husband and I have finally come to an agreement about our tile. My question for you all is....where would you put the accent tile? I'm planning on having it only 3 wide instead of the 5 (less busy for my husband ;-). Would you put it higher lower or center? My personal preference is leaning to center. Your expertise would be appreciated.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mrs fix it said:


> It's taken us a year but I think my husband and I have finally come to an agreement about our tile. My question for you all is....where would you put the accent tile? I'm planning on having it only 3 wide instead of the 5 (less busy for my husband ;-). Would you put it higher lower or center? My personal preference is leaning to center. Your expertise would be appreciated.


You picked a beautiful tile for your granite. :yes:

I think center... the smaller tile directly over the granite is too busy.

Try putting two of the big tiles above the granite, then a row with three of the 
small tiles, then the big tiles again. Use tape and arrange and rearrange it
until you like it.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response . How would you end the tile on far left, I won't have to worry about right because of fridge cabinet. Would you use a pencil/bullnose piece in neutral color? The upper and lower both end at same spot, for that I am glad. Your idea of two for starting row is a good one, after measuring window height, it comes to 5 1/2" off of counter. The two larger tiles plus two of the thin ones with grout is a shade longer. Hopefully this means I won't have to cut to much off of the thin ones.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry incomplete sentence....the upper and lower...cabinets ;-) silly me


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

post a pic of the far left...do they have a bullnose tile for the larger tile?


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

As to your question about the bullnose, they do but I haven't picked up any samples yet. That will be my next shopping trip now. I will play with a variety to see how it looks and post photos as well.
P.S. thank you, I LOVE my granite as well, I picked the tile so the focus will stay on the pretty movements in it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, bullnose would be the best ... in the lighter color tile. 

If they didn't have the bullnose, I was going to suggest making
your own bullnose molding stained to match the cabs...and
letting the the tile die into it; but my first choice would be
the bullnose tile.


----------



## mrwoodty (May 15, 2013)

I would keep the accent tiles just below the window sill so the band will continue throughout the splash, I would think 2 to 3 rows of field tile and cut the accent tile to 3 or 4 rows so the top ends just below the window sill. Also I would stop at the left end of the upper cabinets. I think 5 rows is too much, 3 to 4 is plenty to create a nice accent.


----------



## katypaver (Jun 26, 2013)

Great combination of granite but I think you have a problem about that tile.What is the name of the accent tiles used in your kitchen_?_
Existing tile, there is no reason you can't replace it with whatever tile fits there. My understanding is that it can be tough to remove the tiles without breakage though.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice and help. I decided against doing any accent tile, fear of hating it in 5 or less years. So I went with a 3x6 travertine in a brick pattern. All I have left to do is grout. 😄😄


----------



## mrwoodty (May 15, 2013)

Looks fantastic, more pics after grout please.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

All done, taking tomorrow off! The outlets can wait till Friday 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks wonderful. :yes:


----------

